# Will a 2014 Hyndai Elantra qualify for Uber.



## jesse3398 (Apr 2, 2015)

I am trying to purchase this car.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

In Miami the only requirements are 4 door 5 seatbelts,adding this to your thread in Miami would have been the way to go, especially since all cities have different standards.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

My 08 Hyundai elantra qualified no problem.


----------



## jesse3398 (Apr 2, 2015)

limepro said:


> In Miami the only requirements are 4 door 5 seatbelts,adding this to your thread in Miami would have been the way to go, especially since all cities have different standards.


I did and I was told it wouldn't qualify, this is why I went global with same posting.


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

I drive a '13. Go for it!


----------



## RomanRon (Sep 23, 2015)

only if it has a turbocharge with 4 on the floor and an 8 track player


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

jesse3398 said:


> I did and I was told it wouldn't qualify, this is why I went global with same posting.


Every area is different, allowed vehicles, select vehicles, some have taxi, some black, some only have X, every market is different. Waiting for someone with more knowledge in the correct area would be the thing to do. I see the global areas as stories, suggestions or things that will affect drivers as a whole. Someone from Tulsa, OK won't know what is allowed and not allowed in Miami, FL. I am not trying to be rude to you, you started off correctly by starting a thread in the Miami section you just veered away once someone said they weren't sure if the car was allowed at all but of course it is, they allow the tiny chevy that looks like a blueberry of course they would allow the elantra. Miami has very little restrictions on vehicles as long as it meets 2005+ 4 door 5 seatbelts.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

NYC Uber doesn't allow compact cars for UberX. You may need to step up to a Sonata if you work there. Other than that, almost all other cities allow compact cars for UberX.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Clifford Chong said:


> NYC Uber doesn't allow compact cars for UberX. You may need to step up to a Sonata if you work there. Other than that, almost all other cities allow compact cars for UberX.


Funny because Hertz considers the Elantra a midsize car. If Uber doesn't take it I don't see what they expect people to drive for their cap rates. Even taxis these days have a prius in their fleet.


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

The current generation of Elantra sedans (MD/UD) list the total volume at 110.4 cu. ft., and the Elantra GT hatchback at 119.1 cu. ft. (seats up). Both of these cars meet the government classification of midsize cars, though technically they are still compacts. The next generation of Elantra sedans (due next year as the 2017 model) will be slightly bigger. Previous generations (2010 or older) are too small.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

OCDodgerFan said:


> The current generation of Elantra sedans (MD/UD) list the total volume at 110.4 cu. ft., and the Elantra GT hatchback at 119.1 cu. ft. (seats up). Both of these cars meet the government classification of midsize cars, though technically they are still compacts. The next generation of Elantra sedans (due next year as the 2017 model) will be slightly bigger. Previous generations (2010 or older) are too small.


Thanks....for a minute I thought Hertz was trying to rip me off....lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RomanRon said:


> only if it has a turbocharge with 4 on the floor and an 8 track player


Hyundai has 6 speed auto or Manuel.


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes, and if it has leather seats then it can qualify for select as well.


----------



## timeinpictures (Oct 30, 2015)

my 08 qualified with over 100k on the clock. you should be good.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Funny because Hertz considers the Elantra a midsize car. If Uber doesn't take it I don't see what they expect people to drive for their cap rates. Even taxis these days have a prius in their fleet.


Rental car companies are usually "+1" on their size categories. For example Enterprise has economy, compact, intermediate, standard, full size, and premium. Economy is a not so desirable subcompact, like a Kia Rio. Compact is still subcompact, their example is a Nissan Versa Note. Intermediate is a compact car, Toyota Corolla or similar. Standard is a midsize that they got cheap, like the slow selling Chrysler 200. Their example of a full size is a Nissan Altima. Then their premium example is a Chevy Impala. So basically it's +1 size.


----------

